# Is my molly pregnant????



## bklgh (Oct 20, 2008)

Guys i got this molly yesterday from petsmart where she was in tank with male mollies...she likes to stay and hang out right on the little pebbles in my tank.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hard to tell from the pics but if she has been in the tank with males, it's a pretty good bet she is.


----------

